# 1967 Coppertone Rams Horn



## sfhschwinn (Aug 3, 2015)

This a February 1967, extremely please as my violet one is also Feb 1967- Birthday month Bikes! The other day I found this one starting at $230. Won it today for $305 + $73 shipping. I am going to be selling the original lemon peeler seat and sissy bar and then I need an original Tufted silver glow saddle and I will be buying the coppertone grip tape as well. Looks like it should clean up nicely as it appears to be mostly surface rust. I am looking at the pedals and they have reflectors, my other rams horn and ones I have seen do not have reflectors. I was wondering if the pedals from the Schwinn road bikes are the same as the ones used on the rams horn. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=381343459321


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing what that looks like all cleaned up!


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 4, 2015)

I would be interested in the seat and sissy bar when you sell, for one of my projects.  Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2015)

The rat traps would be the Union made pieces, same ones used on the Varsity during the same time period.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 8, 2015)

Just got it today. Looks like the chrome isn't bad except on the crank. I will clean it and reassemble Monday and have it ride-able by days end. Also do the pedals look original. They are Schwinn but I don't know if they are from this bike as they have reflectors, but may be possible the reflectors were added.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2015)

locomotion said:


> I have NOS rat trap Unions if anyone needs them




What year and style? Schwinn Approved stampings or the Union stamped caps? I might be interested if they are what I'm looking for, pre 1966. Got pictures?

Any luck with the bar tape sfhschwinn?


----------

